# Spring Planting Alfalfa Questions



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

I've got a small - probably 2 acre slice of ground next to one of my hayfields that we just finished clearing from wilderness - back to a potential hay field. I'll probably use this strip for some test/lessons learned planting before committing whatever I plant there to larger acrage.

I think I'd like to plant it in alfalfa. It would give us a whole new variety of hay to learn first hand.

Question is - can you plant alfalfa in the spring and expect much in the way of a first year's crop?

The field will get fertilizer and lime over the winter per our soil sample in prep for spring. Since the plot is so small, we'll disk up everything, hit whatever weeds come out of it afterwards with round up. Next we'll broadcast the seed and cultipack down.

Any recommendations on alfalfa seed type/preference? Should I consider RR ready alfalfa or is it to new for prime time?

We would make square bales of it when cut. Curious also of some average tons per acre yield estimates too.

Any sage advice, tips or tricks are much appreciated.

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## nathanhrnicek (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes, you absolutely can plant alfalfa in the spring! At least here, in Indiana, it is a regular practice. You will sacrifice some yield obviously by not having the fall establishment, but you can still attain very good growth and yield considering less cuttings. It is important to choose phenomenal alfalfa genetics to use. I have some guys who prefer to plant a companion crop in the spring, and that all depends on your use and preference. A companion crop can hurt establishment as well in some cases. What soil types are you planting into?


----------



## Jay in WA (Mar 21, 2015)

I planted a pivot of alfalfa this spring. Fall is much better but pretty difficult to do following corn. The spring planted pivot made nearly 7 tons in 4 cuttings. Fall planted was around 9.5 tons in 5 cuttings. I planted barley for a cover crop and killed it as soon as I had enough cover to keep the ground from blowing. Got lucky and had very few weeds. Half rate of Raptor cleaned them up.

RR works really nice but only you know if its needed or not. Your weed pressures and market will determine whether or not you should consider RR.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I prefer fall seedings as the weed pressure isn't as high, last fall seeding I did I planted 16lbs/acre of the first leaf hopper resistant alfalfa Garst offered with 5lbs of Late Mate OG seed, went 5 tons/acre the next year. For spring seedings we plant the same rate but add a bushel to a bushel and half of bin run oats as well, expect maybe 2-3 tons/acre then, maybe. If it turns dry early the companion crop can burn up a lot of moisture limiting the next cutting of alfalfa. However, even though a fall seeding yields higher, I've never had a spring seeding fail.

Northern Indiana here, so what happens in your area may not be what happens here.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks for the info.

I gather that alfalfa is a legume and as such over spraying with 2,4-d or Pasturegard is a no-no, aside from a RR ready variety, how do you control broadleaf weeds or is the growth of alfalfa so intense it just chokes out the weeds?

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Spring planted alfalfa will work.....I planted my alfalfa in the spring. Spring planted alfalfa will yield less in the first year than a fall planted stand. I don't know if alfalfa would do well on recently cleared land......alfalfa requires high amounts of P and K in the soil and a ph of at least 6.5. Many times just cleared ground is low in ph and nutrients and it can take a few years to build up the levels in the soil.

I didn't plant RR alfalfa since I have roundup resistant pigweed and marestail so I would have to spray other chemicals regardless. I use Pursuit and it works really well.....kills emerged annual broadleafs and some grasses as well as giving some residual control for later emerging weeds. For annual broadleaf weeds 2,4db(butyrac) is another option and for grass weeds Poast or Select works well. Perennial broadleaf weeds you won't be able to control unless you have RR alfalfa.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Some perennials won't stand up to an alfalfa mowing schedule. Just depends on what you have.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

leeave96 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I gather that alfalfa is a legume and as such over spraying with 2,4-d or Pasturegard is a no-no, aside from a RR ready variety, how do you control broadleaf weeds or is the growth of alfalfa so intense it just chokes out the weeds?
> 
> ...


If weed pressure is that much a problem or could be we go with four years of row crop rotation before planting, I've never had to use a herbicide yet on a new field.


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

Do not get lazy or "save" money by not getting a soil test. Bring up your nutrients to recommended levels. Seed RR alfalfa on the date of your last average frost. When the plants are in their third trifoliate, (about 6 inches tall or have 3 sets of leaflets) spray roundup. You will get the first cut about August 15 or so. Cut when the plants are about 24 inches high or have buds and a few blooms. Make sure you cut at least 30 days before the average date of the first killing frost.


----------



## nathanhrnicek (Mar 6, 2013)

For broadleaf weeds, I recommend Raptor.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Spring seeding may be one of my options.

For Fall seeding, HERE, September is close to idea. October an alternative that is not too bad.

HERE Spring seeding 30 years ago did not fair too well as the roots were not developed enough to survive our Annual Summer Drought.

Maybe plant one patch to alfalfa and save the rest of the seed for that Fall.


----------



## 1eyedjack (Feb 28, 2013)

Plants oats with alfalfa as a cover crop . About 10lbs an ac. On oats. Cheap makes good hay if cut at the boot stage I think about 60 days . Too long and you will have straw.


----------

